# Forestry Clearing Saw Recommendations?



## jpsheb (Feb 1, 2012)

Well, I need to get a new tool. Cutting 1.5" and smaller saplings with a chainsaw is getting to be a pain in the rump. I'd like to find a good two-handled clearing saw, but for not too much (maybe a clearing saw version of the Husky 435!) Any recommendaitons, pros, cons, stay-the-hell-away-from's regarding two handled brush clearing saws? 

Thanks!


----------



## dingeryote (Feb 1, 2012)

Bang for the buck and 2" and smaller? 

Skip the Husqvarna wallet rape, and get a FS250.
More grunt, stronger shaft and gear box, and best of all, the same price or less than the comparable Husqvarna. 

I lean towards my Husky dealer for most things, but dang if Husky dosn't lose thier dadgum mind when it comes to pricing Brush saws.

Stihl dosn't do everything right, but the stuff they do, is as good as it gets.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## jpsheb (Feb 1, 2012)

dingeryote said:


> Bang for the buck and 2" and smaller?
> 
> Skip the Husqvarna wallet rape, and get a FS250.
> More grunt, stronger shaft and gear box, and best of all, the same price or less than the comparable Husqvarna.
> ...



Thanks Dingeryote,

Is one like this a good buy, figuring I'd still need the handlebars & a blade?
PRE-OWNED STIHL BRAND MODEL FS250R BRUSHCUTTER/STRING TRIMMER WEEDEATER | eBay

Except for Echo & Dolmar, my local dealers (Jonsered, Stihl, & Husky) are a bit high on prices for saws & cutters.


----------



## dingeryote (Feb 1, 2012)

jpsheb said:


> Thanks Dingeryote,
> 
> Is one like this a good buy, figuring I'd still need the handlebars & a blade?
> PRE-OWNED STIHL BRAND MODEL FS250R BRUSHCUTTER/STRING TRIMMER WEEDEATER | eBay
> ...



IIRC I paid 5 bills for ours, with a blade, trimmer head and bike bars.

That IS a good price if it hasn't had the crap beat out of it, trimming residential lawns.
I dunno.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Craz z (Feb 1, 2012)

I ran a brush and weedwacker for years. Stihl was my first. When it comes to long run times must get bicycle handles and a harness. 

I've now moved on to the Honda four stroke best and most comfy harness i've worn. The motor is slightly heavier but much more quiet at full speed. You can straight gas it as it is a 4 stroke. The only thing I don't like is the string head sucks for such a nice machine but you'd be cutting brush so it doesn't really apply. Stihls serated plastic head with string backup keeps you working and not messing with string. 

My opinion would be run time over 1 hour blow the dough and get a bicycle handle/harness you're back will thank you a million times. Any thing less then an hour any wacker that can attach a blade will work.


----------



## jpsheb (Feb 1, 2012)

Craz z said:


> I ran a brush and weedwacker for years. Stihl was my first. When it comes to long run times must get bicycle handles and a harness.
> 
> I've now moved on to the Honda four stroke best and most comfy harness i've worn. The motor is slightly heavier but much more quiet at full speed. You can straight gas it as it is a 4 stroke. The only thing I don't like is the string head sucks for such a nice machine but you'd be cutting brush so it doesn't really apply. Stihls serated plastic head with string backup keeps you working and not messing with string.
> 
> My opinion would be run time over 1 hour blow the dough and get a bicycle handle/harness you're back will thank you a million times. Any thing less then an hour any wacker that can attach a blade will work.



Thanks for the tip. I had bike handle on the list, but hadn't really thought of the harness. I've seen some clearing saws that look like the ticket, but have a single handle--how hard is it to just get the proper bike handle? (I guess I can't just take the one off my old beach cruiser) 

Is this the Honda your talking about? 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846
Is that a decent price (I know very little about clearing saws).


----------



## dancan (Feb 1, 2012)

Brush Cutters – Professional & Occasional use Brushcutters and Clearing Saws | STIHL

Cut from grass to 4" with no worries .
Bigger can be cut with a little work .


----------



## Frank Boyer (Feb 1, 2012)

The Honda is good for smaller stuff. The FS250 is a great unit. The FS550 kicks butt, but is heavy, expensive, and thirsty. You need the bicycle handles with a brush blade. How much of an area do you need to clear and how often? How steep?


----------



## dingeryote (Feb 2, 2012)

jpsheb said:


> Thanks for the tip. I had bike handle on the list, but hadn't really thought of the harness. I've seen some clearing saws that look like the ticket, but have a single handle--how hard is it to just get the proper bike handle? (I guess I can't just take the one off my old beach cruiser)
> 
> Is this the Honda your talking about?
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846
> Is that a decent price (I know very little about clearing saws).



Both Husky and Stihl offer thier brush cutters with the Bike handles, and both sell the handles and bits required to convert. Converting to bike handle without eating up the diff. over buying a new unit will be the challenge. 

And yes, you need the bike handle and harness with a brush blade. The loop works for grass and trimming, but is worthless for any amount of serious use, and can be dangerous with a blade. It's a whole new level of force involved over grannys weedwhacker. 

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## jpsheb (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice guys. 

When I have my next big non-commercial thinning I'll spring for something like the FS550. But I want to start with something small as I get accustomed to it. For me, if I jump straight to the biggest thing out there with no time to build up "muscle memory", then big power = big mistakes. 

Ultimately, I may just have to get one of each!


----------



## Frank Boyer (Feb 2, 2012)

For 1 1/2" stuff you need at least a FS 250 sized unit or you'll be there all day on each sapling. The stihl double comfort harness is the best harness that I've used. The 4 stroke honda runs for about 45 minutes, the fs 250 for around 30 minutes and the fs 550 for around 15 minutes on a tank of fuel. The round metal cutting blades take different deflectors/limit stops than the string heads. I like the triangle blades for weeds and light brush.


----------



## Samlock (Feb 2, 2012)

Frank Boyer said:


> The 4 stroke honda runs for about 45 minutes, the fs 250 for around 30 minutes and the fs 550 for around 15 minutes on a tank of fuel.



I think your 550 needs a tuning, mate.


----------



## jpsheb (Feb 2, 2012)

Frank Boyer said:


> For 1 1/2" stuff you need at least a FS 250 sized unit or you'll be there all day on each sapling. The stihl double comfort harness is the best harness that I've used. The 4 stroke honda runs for about 45 minutes, the fs 250 for around 30 minutes and the fs 550 for around 15 minutes on a tank of fuel. The round metal cutting blades take different deflectors/limit stops than the string heads. I like the triangle blades for weeds and light brush.



I don't mind starting small--ultimately, I will need the biggest, so there's plenty of room in the stable for more than cutter. That said, I'm leaning towards a 4-stroke to start. I know they may not have the power the 2-strokes have, but I dont mind using a small chainsaw or silkey saw (It's how I warm up in morning) to remove what they can't. 

Will the Stihl double comfort harness work with most bike-handled saws? Here are the two trying to decide on: 

Makita 4-stroke: http://www.amazon.com/Makita-EM4250...e-Compliant/dp/B002GU6IEO/ref=pd_sim_sbs_ol_5

Honda 4-stroke: Amazon.com: Honda Bike-Handle Trimmer - 35.8cc, 17in. Cutting Width, Model# HHT35SUKAT: Patio, Lawn & Garden


I'll start off new, since I have enough saw projects already! For those of you who have experience with these, what are your thoughts? How do those prices look? My initial gut feeling is that the Honda is more cutter for the money, although I'm not familiar with their relative qualities in terms of drive-line running gear.


----------



## Frank Boyer (Feb 2, 2012)

The stihl harness works well with the 4 stroke honda. The honda works well for weeds and light brush, but the fs 250 and fs 550 are much faster for 3/4" and thicker stuff.


----------



## jpsheb (Feb 2, 2012)

Frank Boyer said:


> The stihl harness works well with the 4 stroke honda. The honda works well for weeds and light brush, but the fs 250 and fs 550 are much faster for 3/4" and thicker stuff.



Weeds & light brush are what I have alot of--what's keeping me from even being able to walk through some parts of the woods. Although it's great exercise, a machete gets kind of old and doesn't cut too low. 

So, I think I may get that Honda and will put up as good a review as you all can expect from a newbie. Here's the best buy I've seen so far:

Honda HHT35SUKAT String Trimmer

Anywhere else I might look?


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 2, 2012)

Frank Boyer said:


> The round metal cutting blades take different deflectors/limit stops than the string heads. I like the triangle blades for weeds and light brush.



Note that Frank is telling you the same thing I said a few weeks ago. You will have to sift through the rest of the "advice".

A string trimmer and a brush cutter are similar machines. There is some overlap of parts that allow you to use one machine for both as long as you have enough power to begin with. A clearing saw is a different kind of machine! It has a shorter shaft for precise control and will always have a bike handles, limit stop and a toothed blade. A clearing saw does not work well as a string trimmer/brush cutter. A clearing saw is also expensive because it is built heavy for commercial work.

Some of the more powerful brush cutters with bike handles can be converted into a clearing saw but it will still have the long shaft of the brush cutter it was to begin with. Like Frank said you must change the plastic deflector to a limit stop. You can not cut your saplings without a limit stop and a toothed blade.


----------



## dingeryote (Feb 2, 2012)

jpsheb said:


> Weeds & light brush are what I have alot of--what's keeping me from even being able to walk through some parts of the woods. Although it's great exercise, a machete gets kind of old and doesn't cut too low.
> 
> So, I think I may get that Honda and will put up as good a review as you all can expect from a newbie. Here's the best buy I've seen so far:
> 
> ...




It looks like folks hinted around the matter to be polite about the post concerning the Honda granny trimmer, and you're not getting a handle on things.

That Honda weed whacker is an underpowered waste of plastic and Chineese sweat, and intended to snip nothing heavier than a small clumps of lawn grass in some Yuppie suburb. Put a Blade on that thing and go after anything more rigid than a soda straw and you'll destroy it.

The shaft is made out of tinfoil, and the gearhead wont last 5 min. in brush before it's junk.

Brush cutters are heavier built to withstand the shock load of a blade, the shafts are much thicker walled and much larger in diameter to keep from flexing and bending when the blade gets deflected violently, and the powerhead makes enough grunt to keep a blade spinning.

Spend your $ as you see fit, but I would be remiss not to point out that it's a fools folly and your pending dissapointment.


Stay safe!
Dinegryote


----------



## jpsheb (Feb 2, 2012)

dingeryote said:


> It looks like folks hinted around the matter to be polite about the post concerning the Honda granny trimmer, and you're not getting a handle on things.
> 
> That Honda weed whacker is an underpowered waste of plastic and Chineese sweat, and intended to snip nothing heavier than a small clumps of lawn grass in some Yuppie suburb. Put a Blade on that thing and go after anything more rigid than a soda straw and you'll destroy it.
> 
> ...



Thank you Dinegryote. Relax dude,...I'm picking up what everyone's putting down and you really have no idea what I have a handle on, or don't. 

I'm really not interested in this getting into a brand debate. And I don't really give a fig what someone thinks is manly or enough or is afraid might make them seem yuppified. 

What I DO care about is tools that do the job on an effective lifecycle cost basis. Tools that will do the jobs that need doing, from the tinniest cutter up to a 7-foot cutter I tow behind my tractor. Because just as you are poking at a trimmer being too small, alot of tractor folks wonder why someone would even bother with teenie little hand-held trimmers. Like chainsaws, where is the rule that says one must find the saw that can do everything? I'm looking for something NEW (that is, with warrantee) and something to start with--starting small has generally worked well for me. Just because a husky 435 won't do what my Dolmar 143 or Stihl MS880 will do doesn't mean it doesn't have it's place. 

So, tell you what. I have a new Shindaiwa C3410 coming. (a 2-stroke 4-stroke hybrid running on 50:1). After breaking it in, I'll be doing an 8-hour all day test and review it for the the site. We'll see how it pans out with your predictions, and I'll even be sure to put a soda straw test in there for you


----------



## jpsheb (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks y'all for all the advice! I really do appreciate the time you took share your thoughs and inputs and, even if it seems like maybe I didn't get the tool you might have, or didn't heed your advice, don't worry--I'll need a real *clearing* saw in the not-too-distant future for some of my tougher stands 

Right now, I figured I'd take a chance brush clearing with Shindaiwa's 2/4 stroke hybrid tech, something I've been wanting to try since a couple years ago and right now, I think only Stihl & Shindy offer it. I'll be sure to share what I learn...the good, the bad, and the ugly.


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 2, 2012)

jpsheb said:


> Thanks y'all for all the advice! I really do appreciate the time you took share your thoughs and inputs and, even if it seems like maybe I didn't get the tool you might have, or didn't heed your advice, don't worry--I'll need a real *clearing* saw in the not-too-distant future for some of my tougher stands
> 
> Right now, I figured I'd take a chance brush clearing with Shindaiwa's 2/4 stroke hybrid tech, something I've been wanting to try since a couple years ago and right now, I think only Stihl & Shindy offer it. I'll be sure to share what I learn...the good, the bad, and the ugly.



Good luck! I had the Stihl KM130R that worked great as a hedger, blower, and triangular blade trimmer. If it wasn't stolen I would still be running it. Let us know how things work out for you.


----------



## dingeryote (Feb 2, 2012)

jpsheb said:


> Thank you Dinegryote. Relax dude,...I'm picking up what everyone's putting down and you really have no idea what I have a handle on, or don't.
> 
> I'm really not interested in this getting into a brand debate. And I don't really give a fig what someone thinks is manly or enough or is afraid might make them seem yuppified.
> 
> ...




LOL!!!
The shinny should be interesting and get you a LOT further than the Honda 4 stroke weed whacker you alluded to.
Here I was thinking you were going to bolt up an 8" blade on the weed whip and waste 300 bones. 

Relax your own self.:msp_tongue:

Brand games be damned, I hope the shinny hybrid works out for you on the lighter stuff, and am looking forward to the details.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## jpsheb (Feb 2, 2012)

dingeryote said:


> LOL!!!
> The shinny should be interesting and get you a LOT further than the Honda 4 stroke weed whacker you alluded to.
> Here I was thinking you were going to bolt up an 8" blade on the weed whip and waste 300 bones.
> 
> ...



Come on now...I'm more careful than that. I'll be sure to wear my most rugged polo shirt and khakis when testing the C3410 on all the local flower beds :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jpsheb (Feb 10, 2012)

*New Brushcutter Thread*

I just got the brush cutter last weekend...& put up some pics: 

http://www.arboristsite.com/forestry-logging-forum/193102.htm#post3468237


----------



## dingeryote (Feb 10, 2012)

Brambles and greenbrier plus small 1" stuff?

Wellllll.......

Why didn't ya say so. We had a good sized thread about that last year or so.

Get ahold of Baileys. You NEED one of these boogers in the proper arbor for the shinny.
The things are merciless on briars and brambles and don't pack up like a conventional blade.
I get giant clumps of blakberry canes coming up in the fields and regular blades are a joke, and the canes end up whipping around.
With the shredder blade, the clumps get obliterated like a grenade went off. Greenbrier simply evaporates, and autumn olive is satisfying to destroy with the things. 

Bailey's - Windsor 300mm Shredder Blade with 3/4" Arbor

Good to hear you're adjusting to the shinny. 

ETA: The refferenced thread concerning shredder blades.
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/130964-4.htm


Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## jpsheb (Feb 12, 2012)

dingeryote said:


> Get ahold of Baileys. You NEED one of these boogers in the proper arbor for the shinny.
> The things are merciless on briars and brambles and don't pack up like a conventional blade.
> I get giant clumps of blakberry canes coming up in the fields and regular blades are a joke, and the canes end up whipping around.
> With the shredder blade, the clumps get obliterated like a grenade went off. Greenbrier simply evaporates, and autumn olive is satisfying to destroy with the things.
> ...



Thanks--I'll have to try that one out. I think my the limitations I'm facing right now are my own and not the machines. Nust need to plan work better and learn the ins & outs of different cutter heads. The 9" circular blade seems to do best with saplings up to 1" (just swings right through them), but it does handle 1.5" saplings & even larger if I do it carefully. On the other hand, it doesn't do much to "obliterate" the type of stuff for which merely cutting the stems is not enough. I look forward to trying the shredder blade. Wouldn't mind picking up the stihl harness as well (the shoulder strap is ok, but not that positive of a hold for me). 

Maybe when I've done my first 10-acres or so of forest brush I'll have a better feel for the technique. My 14-yo pine stand is about 13-acres, so that should be a good start!


----------



## SDB777 (Feb 14, 2012)

jpsheb said:


> Well, I need to get a new tool. Cutting 1.5" and smaller saplings with a chainsaw is getting to be a pain in the rump. I'd like to find a good two-handled clearing saw, but for not too much (maybe a clearing saw version of the Husky 435!) Any recommendaitons, pros, cons, stay-the-hell-away-from's regarding two handled brush clearing saws?
> 
> Thanks!



Almost sounds like your needing a bushhog....just ride the tractor.



Scott (could watch TV while riding too) B


----------



## jpsheb (Feb 14, 2012)

SDB777 said:


> Almost sounds like your needing a bushhog....just ride the tractor.



Some day soon I hope to get one! But I'll still need a little cutter for all the nooks and crannies this swale-and-valley land has.


----------



## Furu (Feb 14, 2012)

Since it looks like you already got one this may be late but I have both a Stihl FS-450 and a FS-250. Both are fantastic. The 450 will do anything I ask of it and runs a larger blade. I run both a triangle brush blade for stems less than 2 inches (it shreds better) and a Chisel tooth blade for larger diameter. The carbide tip blades (not Stihl) are great and last a long time without sharpening. Both units are fantastic with either blade. 
Hope you are happy with what you decided on.


----------



## nipsip (Mar 17, 2012)

jpsheb said:


> Well, I need to get a new tool. Cutting 1.5" and smaller saplings with a chainsaw is getting to be a pain in the rump. I'd like to find a good two-handled clearing saw, but for not too much (maybe a clearing saw version of the Husky 435!) Any recommendaitons, pros, cons, stay-the-hell-away-from's regarding two handled brush clearing saws?
> 
> Thanks!



1.5" no problem Weights 1.5lbs, 6150 steel. Likes leather boots, especially the toe.

View attachment 229396


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 18, 2012)

nipsip said:


> 1.5" no problem Weights 1.5lbs, 6150 steel. Likes leather boots, especially the toe.
> 
> View attachment 229396



Nice tool buy the OP and his "wife" have been banned.


----------

